# Free light plot software?



## erosing (Oct 14, 2005)

Is there any good, free light plot software? I don't care if it's 2d or 3d as long as it has fixtures and customizeable workplaces(my two theatres).

Thanks


----------



## disc2slick (Nov 9, 2005)

If you have a mac, you might be able to find a freeware copy of MacLux Pro, its not that good, but its that free, and has symbols.

-dan


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Arez,

Try doing a search on key words as there must have been a hundred different posts on this topic over the past couple of years. The link to the search engine is just at the top of this page. Not at the very top, beneath the advertising (it’s well hidden!)


----------



## len (Nov 10, 2005)

http://www.luxart.com/ProdMluxLight.htm works on windows. The free version will do an overhead 2d. If you buy the full version you get rotation and scale control, plus a lot of other stuff.


----------

